
15-Inch MacBook Pro with Touch Bar Has Non-Removable SSD - shortformblog
http://www.macrumors.com/2016/11/15/macbook-pro-touch-bar-non-removable-ssd/
======
mancerayder
Every new piece of information I learn about the new Macs - whether the
Macbook Pro these past weeks or the Mac Pro desktop a few years ago - is all
along this trend. It's a trend that lost me as a customer, having owned a
mini, the Mac Pro desktop, and two Airs.

But what do I matter? People love these new things.

------
i0nutzb
Good thing that Apple is _very_ concerned about environment and the reduction
of the electronics waste...

~~~
robotresearcher
I hear the sarcasm. But I wonder what the total environmental cost of the
connectors and separate manufacturing is, for a replaceable part that is
rarely (I'm guessing+) replaced?

+No need to tell me you replaced yours. So did I. I still bet >90% of units
are not replaced.

~~~
i0nutzb
I have no idea if there ever was an env. study that show one way is more
friendly than another, but having to replace your computer just because you
don't have enough space anymore, it's a bit crazy and it just produces waste,
one way or another.

[https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Touch+Ba...](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Touch+Bar+Teardown/73480)

~~~
robotresearcher
> it just produces waste, one way or another.

It does, but it might be the least wasteful way to do it.

Manufacturing a modular machine is more costly than a single integrated board.
If almost nobody exploits the modularity then all those connectors are wasted.
A few million unneeded connectors traded off against a few hundred upgraded
laptops is not a good deal.

I like upgradability, but most people don't care, and the economics and
environmental impact are dominated by most people.

------
tanto
So if the SSD breaks I can throw away my >2.5k$ Laptop? Wonderful.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
SSD's life expectancy shouldn't be a concern. It's more likely you'll have to
replace a fan or screen before the SSD if you want to keep using the laptop.

~~~
slededit
That really depends on how often you write to the drive. I don't have specs
for the mac SSD, but the EVO 950 pro which is in a similar category has an
endurance of 400TB. Quite a lot but you can use up a surprising amount of data
on temporary writes.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
400TB adds up to writing more than 200GB, _every day_ , during 5 years. That's
a lot.

On top of that, manufacturers are conservative on these ratings. There's a
test somewhere on the web where they tested life expectancy of an EVO 840, and
it took 800TB before failure. The new one could be even better in that regard.

~~~
slededit
A full build at work generates over 200GB of output, and that's before
considering things like intermediate writes to the page file or temporary
files.

The codebase is very large so this is unusual, but its not a trivial concern
for people with large workloads. I imagine video editors have disk usage of a
similar magnitude.

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
> A full build at work generates over 200GB of output

Impressive.

------
dhagz
This is the true thing to be angry about with the new wave of Apple laptops.

